# Found a mink!!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Just wondered if any cmabrudgeshire people have ever seeen wild mink?
We found one yesterday who had been unfortunatly hit by a car


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awww... shame...


----------



## bilzo (Jan 14, 2009)

We have lots of mink near us in Cornwall


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

never evere seen them around here, and tbh ive never heard of them being around here! crazyy


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> Just wondered if any cmabrudgeshire people have ever seeen wild mink?
> We found one yesterday who had been unfortunatly hit by a car



Unfortunately??? Are you mad?
The best mink is a flipping dead one.
I'm surprised you have 'never heard' of them around here. They are voracious predators and the fens have them in epidemic proportions. They destroy banks, kill our native water voles and also kill and destroy waterfowl nests. They are the scourge of poultry keepers in the fens and they are somewhere near the top of the worst pest species in this area. They are a pest and should be completely eradicated as far as I am concerned, and that's not something I say about any other so called pest species.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Unfortunately??? Are you mad?
> The best mink is a flipping dead one.
> I'm surprised you have 'never heard' of them around here. They are voracious predators and the fens have them in epidemic proportions. They destroy banks, kill our native water voles and also kill and destroy waterfowl nests. They are the scourge of poultry keepers in the fens and they are somewhere near the top of the worst pest species in this area. They are a pest and should be completely eradicated as far as I am concerned, and that's not something I say about any other so called pest species.


Well humans will be stupid and introduce them into the wild :whistling2:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Unfortunately??? Are you mad?
> The best mink is a flipping dead one.
> I'm surprised you have 'never heard' of them around here. They are voracious predators and the fens have them in epidemic proportions. They destroy banks, kill our native water voles and also kill and destroy waterfowl nests. They are the scourge of poultry keepers in the fens and they are somewhere near the top of the worst pest species in this area. They are a pest and should be completely eradicated as far as I am concerned, and that's not something I say about any other so called pest species.


Agreed. 

There's meant to be a mink eradication trials going on this year to try and get rid of them from the UK altogether.


----------



## bilzo (Jan 14, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> They destroy banks


Were the minks responsible for the Northern Rock problems? :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

make a really small coat.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very pretty critters and very stupid people who released them to create havoc


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Unfortunately??? Are you mad?
> The best mink is a flipping dead one.
> .


Totally agree on that one!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> Unfortunately??? Are you mad?
> The best mink is a flipping dead one.
> I'm surprised you have 'never heard' of them around here. They are voracious predators and the fens have them in epidemic proportions. They destroy banks, kill our native water voles and also kill and destroy waterfowl nests. They are the scourge of poultry keepers in the fens and they are somewhere near the top of the worst pest species in this area. They are a pest and should be completely eradicated as far as I am concerned, and that's not something I say about any other so called pest species.


 
Whole heartedly agree! They have made a mess of british wildlife and caused havoc.

Idiots who released them thought nowt of the damage that they would do and even now care less about the damage done. And they have the nerve to say they are animal lovers.


----------



## ownedbyroxy (Jan 27, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> Unfortunately??? Are you mad?
> The best mink is a flipping dead one.
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Sorry, but a mink being hit by a car is not unfortunate or a shame by any means.


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Very pretty critters and very stupid people who released them to create havoc


 
I've had disagreements with my animal rights mate about this. Whilst I disagree with the fur trade, I could swing for the ignoramuses who release them out into the Great British countryside to wreak havoc on our native flora and fauna. They don't belong here however stunning they are. 
I've only ever caught a brief glimpse of one many, many years ago on the outer reaches of Dartmoor.

Same with the swines (excuse the pun!) who released the wild boar a few years ago - wouldn't want to come face to face with one of them vicious beasties (the boars, not the ALF!). They haven't roamed wild for ages in this country and the habitat isn't there to support them anymore.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bl**dy hell. i only said i found one....lol
whos got the pitchforks?


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

Mink, Rabbit, foxes, ALF(the animal rights people, not the humorous alien)...all pests.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> bl**dy hell. i only said i found one....lol
> whos got the pitchforks?


 
haha!!!

Well you will post wont you lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So it seems ya cant be sad about dead cats or dead Mink:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

twas only a simple, has anyone seen one...
eek me!


Mischievous_Mark said:


> haha!!!
> 
> Well you will post wont you lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> twas only a simple, has anyone seen one...
> eek me!


Well dont ever do it again you naughty person look at the fight youve started :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Mischievous_Mark said:


> Well dont ever do it again you naughty person look at the fight youve started :lol2: :lol2: :lol2:
> 
> 
> :whistling2:



mind you you cant say much in any part of this forum anymore lol. tis quite funny.


----------



## anthonydayvan (Mar 6, 2009)

*mink*

ive shot endless amount of them nr hereford as they were taking carp from a pond they would have one bite then kill another one just for the sake of it they have taken ducklings .coots ,and moorhens .


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Meko said:


> make a really small coat.


 Now there's an idea. Catch and cull them all, then recycle the fur into little warm furry coats for rex cats? :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Nemesis027 said:


> Mink, Rabbit, foxes, ALF(the animal rights people, not the humorous alien)...all pests.



The odd thing is that I fervently hate hunting with hounds, am a member of the LACS, I would never advocate exterminating foxes or rabbits and I hate the fur trade.
I believe that I have a balanced view. Foxes and rabbits are as near as dammit, native to this country and their numbers can easily be controlled if required. Our poultry can be protected against them and they don't decimate our wildlife. Mink are a different thing entirely and I would be more than happy to see the species eradicated from the wild in this country.
I'm sure mother nature had a plan and place for them in their native country and they'll fit into the ecosystem there, nicely. But not on this island.
I have an empathy with most of the so called pest species in the UK but none whatsoever with mink. They should be trapped and shot and killed by whatever means possible in a concerted effort to get rid of them for once and for all.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah i've seen one swimming up one of the relief channels on the ouse! Was half expecting to see a huge pike eat him, 

but i also saw one near the north norfolk coast at snettisham. So they should be in cambs... Shame they're not native, lovely looking animals.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> Yeah i've seen one swimming up one of the relief channels on the ouse! Was half expecting to see a huge pike eat him,
> 
> but i also saw one near the north norfolk coast at snettisham. So they should be in cambs... Shame they're not native, lovely looking animals.


 I'm glad they aren't native.I take it you aren't a fish farmer or poultry keeper?


----------



## Pipkin28 (Oct 6, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> twas only a simple, has anyone seen one...
> eek me!


 
I wasn't having a go at you, freeky! More just having a stab at the situation. If there was no fur trade then they wouldn't have been brought to this country and bred (well, maybe not in the numbers that we have) and the animal rights people wouldn't be breaking into the fur farms to release them thinking they were doing right by the poor caged animals!

I'd love for them to an agreeable sort of critter, I don't like any animal being killed, but I love our native species and they just don't fit in with our ecology. Just a fact, sadly, they're naughty, destructive little buggers!


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> They destroy banks, kill our native water voles


I think you'll find that's mainly us-(humans).We build banks to our liking giving the bank vole no where to dig it's burrows'etc.Mink may well eat back vole but bank vole have evolved with speices much like the mink.So do have a few trick up there sleeves.How ever bank vole are buggered when it comes to concreat banks and mink didn't build them:whistling2:.Rat is more likly to be on minks dinner menu beings there every where.Mink also love to eat the other alien speices signal crayfish and mitten crab and these two species deffo give bank voles a hard time coz the just walk into burrows and eat bank vole young'etc.And not a lot of places have a species that will pigout on these like the otter for example but these days otters are not found every where to do this job.So even if you got rid of mink.There's still the signal crayfish and mitten crab to give back voles a hard or even a worse time. 

Personallly i think mink has done nothing but replace the polecat now only found in wales.And the otter that are found in pockets here and there. Mink pretty much eats what both polecat and otter eat between them anyway.And who is responsible for the number of polecat and otter in the uk today YES once again us-(human).And anyone that ever had or does own a cat and lets them run loose about the uk has no right to bitch about the mink.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

gazz said:


> I think you'll find that's mainly us-(humans).We build banks to our liking giving the bank vole no where to dig it's burrows'etc.Mink may well eat back vole but bank vole have evolved with speices much like the mink.So do have a few trick up there sleeves.How ever bank vole are buggered when it comes to concreat banks and mink didn't build them:whistling2:.Rat is more likly to be on minks dinner menu beings there every where.Mink also love to eat the other alien speices signal crayfish and mitten crab and these two species deffo give bank voles a hard time coz the just walk into burrows and eat bank vole young'etc.And not a lot of places have a species that will pigout on these like the otter for example but these days otters are not found every where to do this job.So even if you got rid of mink.There's still the signal crayfish and mitten crab to give back voles a hard or even a worse time.
> 
> Personallly i think mink has done nothing but replace the polecat now only found in wales.And the otter that are found in pockets here and there. Mink pretty much eats what both polecat and otter eat between them anyway.And who is responsible for the number of polecat and otter in the uk today YES once again us-(human).And anyone that ever had or does own a cat and lets them run loose about the uk has no right to bitch about the mink.


Well said and i le tmy cat run about freely but thats because she was a stray when she adopted us so cant really stop her going out..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My cats are confined to the garden. Yeps I do agree humans have a lot to answer for


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> My cats are confined to the garden.


Stops your cats getting out.But dose it also stop birds getting in ?.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Nope we have wrens, tits,robins, blackbirds and magpies coming in but they dont ever try to catch them and its been this way for about 10 years now


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I'm glad they aren't native.I take it you aren't a fish farmer or poultry keeper?


Nah i mean i wouldnt have anything against them if they were native.. like stoats or weasels.. if i remember rightly we used to have native european mink at one point then these american ones outcompeted them and are causing problems everywhere. And now signal crayfish are doing the same thing..

Though if any species does cause problems and are native to this country.. it would take alot for me to consider them a problem.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sandmatt said:


> if i remember rightly we used to have native european mink at one point then these american ones outcompeted them and are causing problems everywhere.


European mink and American mink have never crossed path in the UK.European mink have been out of the UK for a VERY long time.What your talking about is happening NOW in mainland Europe.As the American mink is hybridizing with the very small amount of pure European mink left.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> European mink and American mink have never crossed path in the UK.European mink have been out of the UK for a VERY long time.What your talking about is happening NOW in mainland Europe.As the American mink is hybridizing with the very small amount of pure European mink left.


Sorry my mistake! sounds like a similar situation to the ruddy duck.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sandmatt said:


> Sorry my mistake! sounds like a similar situation to the ruddy duck.


Yes very similar.Ruddy duck-(_Oxyura jamaicensis_) native to North America migrate south.In america this ofcourse is't a problem.However the alien UK ruddy duck still migrade south.This takes them to spain where the closely related and RARE White headed duck-(_Oxyura leucocephala_) lives this is where the two species meet and interbreed.And year on year the pure ruddy duck and the ruddy/white headed hybrids poult the the pure white headed duck more and more.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

mink r just eating what they find, y r most of u so hard on the mink? take rats, they cause disease, eat grain, poultry chicks, ect. take domestic cats, they should be culled, shitting in other peoples gardens, if my dog shits on the pavement, i get a fine if i leave it. millions of song birds r lost to cats, a lot of people say its corvids, they take a few, yes they got to eat. i say cull domestic cats, to many strays, would rather hear and see songbirds, than moggies. i just wish the mink would take a few cats 4 dinner. had my say, i feel better now.


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

whats a mink?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> mink r just eating what they find, y r most of u so hard on the mink? take rats, they cause disease, eat grain, poultry chicks, ect. take domestic cats, they should be culled, shitting in other peoples gardens, if my dog shits on the pavement, i get a fine if i leave it. millions of song birds r lost to cats, a lot of people say its corvids, they take a few, yes they got to eat. i say cull domestic cats, to many strays, would rather hear and see songbirds, than moggies. i just wish the mink would take a few cats 4 dinner. had my say, i feel better now.


pffft.. thank god you dont live near me.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> mink r just eating what they find, y r most of u so hard on the mink? take rats, they cause disease, eat grain, poultry chicks, ect. take domestic cats, they should be culled, shitting in other peoples gardens, if my dog shits on the pavement, i get a fine if i leave it. millions of song birds r lost to cats, a lot of people say its corvids, they take a few, yes they got to eat. i say cull domestic cats, to many strays, would rather hear and see songbirds, than moggies. i just wish the mink would take a few cats 4 dinner. had my say, i feel better now.



Since you made a complete arse of yourself, you might have been better off keeping quiet. Your remarks about cats were totally uncalled for, unjust and offensive to people who have and love cats. I have cats. I also have land with a very healthy bird population. You might be well advised to actually educate yourself on the causes of the decline in songbirds before publically spouting a load of claptrap. Habitat loss and the use of pesticides have caused the largest decline in the sognbird population, not cats and there is scientific data showing this.
I too keep dogs and think that you should pick up if it craps on the footpath. Why should kids get dog filth on their feet and traipse it through the house. Add to that the number of uncaring and irresponsible dog owners who don't worm their dogs or only worm them once a year so are in danger of passing on toxicara canis to kids which may cause blindeness, and add the fact that dogs kill children , perhaps dogs should be culled too?
So, let's see, you know nothing about mink, but you spouted off, you know nothing about cats, but you spouted off, you know nothing about why the sognbird population is declineing, but you spouted off, you can't spell or write properly and you made offensive remarks knowing that people who love and keep cats, will read it. Not doing very well are you?:bash:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

gazz said:


> I think you'll find that's mainly us-(humans).We build banks to our liking giving the bank vole no where to dig it's burrows'etc.Mink may well eat back vole but bank vole have evolved with speices much like the mink.So do have a few trick up there sleeves.How ever bank vole are buggered when it comes to concreat banks and mink didn't build them:whistling2:.Rat is more likly to be on minks dinner menu beings there every where.Mink also love to eat the other alien speices signal crayfish and mitten crab and these two species deffo give bank voles a hard time coz the just walk into burrows and eat bank vole young'etc.And not a lot of places have a species that will pigout on these like the otter for example but these days otters are not found every where to do this job.So even if you got rid of mink.There's still the signal crayfish and mitten crab to give back voles a hard or even a worse time.
> 
> Personallly i think mink has done nothing but replace the polecat now only found in wales.And the otter that are found in pockets here and there. Mink pretty much eats what both polecat and otter eat between them anyway.And who is responsible for the number of polecat and otter in the uk today YES once again us-(human).And anyone that ever had or does own a cat and lets them run loose about the uk has no right to bitch about the mink.


 The polecat hasn't existed in this country in my lifetime as far as I know. As for concrete banks, I've never seen one and the bank vole and water vole population in this area is pretty healthy. My cats don't destroy banks, decimate poultry farms or fish farms,kill waterfowl including many of the rarer species found here. I can't imagine the havoc which would be caused if mink ever moved into Welney wildfowl area. Now, let's see. What do my cats do. They kill rodents, and ....er......kill rodents......er and rodents.....oh and a stoat occasionally er......and kill rodents.
I have 12 cats, all at liberty during the day to roam the surrounding fields and hedgerows. They all bring back rats, mice, voles, shrews, the occasional mole, and very very rarely a bird, usually a wood pigeon or collared dove. Still think cats are as big a problem as mink are?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

missyrain said:


> whats a mink?


 Something you get if you are very good at being a very bad girl :gasp::blush:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Since you made a complete arse of yourself, you might have been better off keeping quiet. Your remarks about cats were totally uncalled for, unjust and offensive to people who have and love cats. I have cats. I also have land with a very healthy bird population. You might be well advised to actually educate yourself on the causes of the decline in songbirds before publically spouting a load of claptrap. Habitat loss and the use of pesticides have caused the largest decline in the sognbird population, not cats and there is scientific data showing this.
> I too keep dogs and think that you should pick up if it craps on the footpath. Why should kids get dog filth on their feet and traipse it through the house. Add to that the number of uncaring and irresponsible dog owners who don't worm their dogs or only worm them once a year so are in danger of passing on toxicara canis to kids which may cause blindeness, and add the fact that dogs kill children , perhaps dogs should be culled too?
> So, let's see, you know nothing about mink, but you spouted off, you know nothing about cats, but you spouted off, you know nothing about why the sognbird population is declineing, but you spouted off, you can't spell or write properly and you made offensive remarks knowing that people who love and keep cats, will read it. Not doing very well are you?:bash:


 

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

hehe i jusy put it in google i have seen 1 of these before going mad it was jumping and running fast i only ever seen that 1 they look so cute! i did pop a bit of bread out the window i no stupid of me but i just cant help myself


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

missyrain said:


> hehe i jusy put it in google i have seen 1 of these before going mad it was jumping and running fast i only ever seen that 1 they look so cute! i did pop a bit of bread out the window i no stupid of me but i just cant help myself


 they are pure carnivores. It won't eat bread but it might easily have attacked you. They are dangerous!!
If you had a small pet dog or cat outside, then you'd likely have a dead cat or dog. You don't mess with mink.
God only help any of your neighbours if they have an aviary full of birds, some garden chickens, or pet rabbits or guinea pigs in hutches.The mink will kill the lot in one evening.


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

bassy 1019 said:


> mink r just eating what they find, y r most of u so hard on the mink? take rats, they cause disease, eat grain, poultry chicks, ect. take domestic cats, they should be culled, shitting in other peoples gardens, if my dog shits on the pavement, i get a fine if i leave it. millions of song birds r lost to cats, a lot of people say its corvids, they take a few, yes they got to eat. i say cull domestic cats, to many strays, would rather hear and see songbirds, than moggies. i just wish the mink would take a few cats 4 dinner. had my say, i feel better now.


 cats are lovely messing in the garden what you talking about you foul 
i do offer to help people clean there gardens only the older people though
pick your dog mess up if its yours dont leave it for others
all pets even strays have a life they all do 
yer people by me put wire on the fence and i go and cut it down at night 
they do it so the cats can break there legs and fall!!! :devil:
you should not say bad things about them its pets for you


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> they are pure carnivores. It won't eat bread but it might easily have attacked you. They are dangerous!!
> If you had a small pet dog or cat outside, then you'd likely have a dead cat or dog. You don't mess with mink.
> God only help any of your neighbours if they have an aviary full of birds, some garden chickens, or pet rabbits or guinea pigs in hutches.The mink will kill the lot in one evening.


it will kill a cat? or dog? your joking right 
i seen this mink at the carvan site with young childern dogs puppies the lot! some dogs have been missing from there do you think the mink had them for dinner ? :bash: how can that little thing do all that poor birds poor pets


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> mink r just eating what they find, y r most of u so hard on the mink? take rats, they cause disease, eat grain, poultry chicks, ect. take domestic cats, they should be culled, shitting in other peoples gardens, if my dog shits on the pavement, i get a fine if i leave it. millions of song birds r lost to cats, a lot of people say its corvids, they take a few, yes they got to eat. i say cull domestic cats, to many strays, would rather hear and see songbirds, than moggies. i just wish the mink would take a few cats 4 dinner. had my say, i feel better now.


Theres not much right with what you said.. Mink are non-native and things like water voles are severely threatened because mink eat them, sure its not their fault but they dont belong in our eco systems and are causing problems wherever they are for native species.

And cats eat more mice and voles than song birds (and the amount they kill is minimal), in my experience dogs have eaten more birds than cats so surely with your logic cull them too? Also there are probably about 10 cats on my street and theres never been any cat s**t in my garden.. or in public view for that matter.

And finally Its human impact, habitat loss and changing weather patterns thats causing decline in song birds not predation.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

missyrain said:


> it will kill a cat? or dog? your joking right
> i seen this mink at the carvan site with young childern dogs puppies the lot! some dogs have been missing from there do you think the mink had them for dinner ? :bash: how can that little thing do all that poor birds poor pets


 
I dont think a mink would, they're curious and playful like all mustelids.. (weasels etc.) unless the other animal was small enough.. then they might (they can eat animals much bigger than them), but they're smart they know whats safe to hunt and what will fight back..


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

before anyone kills me i will admit i know *nothing* about mink 

BUT... i do think its a bit unfair to kill all of them... going on all your views, humans have done alot more damage and invaded alot of places were not native to and ruined them... should we be culled??
i suppose i feel sorry for animals cos i'm a big softy when people f**k up by introducing them, then kill the animals because it is their nature to do what they do, its not out of malice or evil, they don't have those feelings but just do what mink do.

i know they will have to be culled... just feel sorry for those mink as individuals

elsa


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

missyrain said:


> it will kill a cat? or dog? your joking right
> i seen this mink at the carvan site with young childern dogs puppies the lot! some dogs have been missing from there do you think the mink had them for dinner ? :bash: how can that little thing do all that poor birds poor pets


 I'm not joking. They are utterly savage animals. Mink aren't all that little at all. Perhaps you have spotted a stray polecat coloured ferret? The male mink are around 2 foot long.


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

little brown thing tail about 1ft long 
i dont no nothing about the devils


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Have seen a few of these in the Leicestershire/ Warwickshire areas. Farmers trapped them for a while and others got shot. 
Agreeing with Fenwoman here they are nasty nasty little blighters. We had one take out our aviary of birds in an evening. 
People think polecats are nice these are like satanic polecats on drugs. They are absolute nutters.


----------



## laura-jayne (Feb 15, 2009)

Theres a large polecat population in north wales and a small population in swansea as for anywhere else i have no idea. I only know these because of a lecturer in swansea uni telling me so x


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

missyrain said:


> little brown thing tail about 1ft long
> i dont no nothing about the devils


1 foot long doesn't sound like a mink to me.


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> 1 foot long doesn't sound like a mink to me.


i think he meant tail 1ft long

elsa


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

missyrain said:


> little brown thing tail about 1ft long
> i dont no nothing about the devils


1ft long is definately too small.

American Mink at the British Wildlife Centre


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> The polecat hasn't existed in this country in my lifetime as far as I know.


Polecats strong hold is Wales and have always been there.Polecat use to be found through out the UK so UK wildlife is adapted to such a species. 
BBC Wales - Nature - Species - Polecat



fenwoman said:


> As for concrete banks, I've never seen one


Banks like this cover miles and miles of UK water ways.











fenwoman said:


> The bank vole and water vole population in this area is pretty healthy.


And so is the mink population.So if there both healthy ? what the agumant ?.



fenwoman said:


> My cats don't decimate poultry farms or fish farms


That's down to the owner poulty owner is just as likly to get hit by a fox.And a fish famer by a otter it's down to the owners to protect there stock.Poulty and rainbow trout is't UK wildlife[/quote]



fenwoman said:


> Kill waterfowl including many of the rarer species found here. I can't imagine the havoc which would be caused if mink ever moved into Welney wildfowl area. Now, let's see. What do my cats do. They kill rodents, and ....er......kill rodents......er and rodents.....oh and a stoat occasionally er......and kill rodents.


That's your cats.There are meny,meny cats about the UK.Just coz your don't come across rare species to kill dosen't mean doesn't mean it doesn't happen. 



fenwoman said:


> I have 12 cats, all at liberty during the day to roam the surrounding fields and hedgerows. They all bring back rats, mice, voles, shrews, the occasional mole, and very very rarely a bird, usually a wood pigeon or collared dove. Still think cats are as big a problem as mink are?


So yours don't run into rare species doesn't mean cat don't impacked UK wildlife they dne big problem is domestic cat hybridizing with the very few scottish wild cats left.


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

anthonydayvan said:


> ive shot endless amount of them nr hereford as they were taking carp from a pond they would have one bite then kill another one just for the sake of it they have taken ducklings .coots ,and moorhens .


Iv saw one years ago in monmouth too, when i used to live there.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> But it might easily have attacked you. They are dangerous!!If you had a small pet dog or cat outside, then you'd likely have a dead cat or dog. You don't mess with mink.


What mink you been seeing ?.Wild mink are no more danderous than wild otter.I see them all the time fishing they have never ran at me the keep there distance.

Mink attack muskrat.And muskrat attact mink.They are not cold blooded killers they kill to eat not for the sake of killing.They may give all they got if cornered like any other wild animal.They are NOT that powerful that they are never on the receiving end.And with a small dog or cat i doutb very much the result would be death of ether the dog/cat or mink if there's a way to run.

Mink getting a kick up the a$$.
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=6719039336498273415&ei=G1a4Se2bDMHB-Aar183GAQ&q=muskrat+attacks+a+mink&hl=en

A very dangerous mink that must not be in the mood to attack
this day:whistling2:.They can be if young tame just like ferrets.They just like water more.But ofcourse you can't expect this tameness from a wild adult mink that known no other way of life.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tVw2GZAKICE&hl=un


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

anthonydayvan said:


> They were taking carp from a pond they would have one bite then kill another one just for the sake of it


Wasn't killing for the sake of it.It had a plain it's called stocking.Kill all availible.Hide for future eating.It what fox's do when they rade a choop.Keepers find chickens buryed around the place.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

The basic issue I have is with people calling mink names like "nasty", "nutter", "evil" etc. They are none of these things and the fault does not lie with them. They are pretty much just doing what mink do to survive. They lack human sensitivities about the importance of preserving the local ecosystem. They just need nourishment and being such an energetic animal will get it when/whereever they can.

It pisses me off to see any animal demonised for doing what it's evolved to do. The real culprits are humans. 

This said, I see the point about the decimation of UK wildlife by "imported" species. Unfortunately I don't see a way to put a stop to it....even mass culls won't pick up every specimen and if these species are in any way prolific breeders some will slip through the net and continue to multiply. It's rubbish, but we might have to accept that some of these critters are here to stay.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> What mink you been seeing ?.Wild mink are no more danderous than wild otter.I see them all the time fishing they have never ran at me the keep there distance.
> 
> Mink attack muskrat.And muskrat attact mink.They are not cold blooded killers they kill to eat not for the sake of killing.They may give all they got if cornered like any other wild animal.They are NOT that powerful that they are never on the receiving end.And with a small dog or cat i doutb very much the result would be death of ether the dog/cat or mink if there's a way to run.
> 
> ...


 
Glad someone agrees mink aren't over the top vicous! no worse than polecats, stoats etc.. its just cos of the things they eat they get noticed more! I'm sure it weasels were 2/3 foot long people would start to dislike them too.


Do they really need to be culled? i know in some places they have decimated certain animals but in the east they dont seem to be causing too many problems, we have plenty of ***** and rivers, so have loads of water voles, fish stocks are only down because foreigners keep taking them! and waterfowl numbers are about as high here as anywhere else in the country.

It'd be interesting to see peoples views on other introduced species..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive just been reading about Mink V Otters in Britain. They have proved that when there is a good population of Otters, Mink disappear. Man is the reason otters are in decline, pollution and lack of suitable banks(used to be hunting too) so if we made rivers and waterways more otter friendly the mink would decline naturally.
I dont hate mink its not their fault, its the stupid people who thought they were doing them a favour by releasing them.


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> The odd thing is that I fervently hate hunting with hounds, am a member of the LACS, I would never advocate exterminating foxes or rabbits and I hate the fur trade.
> I believe that I have a balanced view. Foxes and rabbits are as near as dammit, native to this country and their numbers can easily be controlled if required. Our poultry can be protected against them and they don't decimate our wildlife. Mink are a different thing entirely and I would be more than happy to see the species eradicated from the wild in this country.
> I'm sure mother nature had a plan and place for them in their native country and they'll fit into the ecosystem there, nicely. But not on this island.
> I have an empathy with most of the so called pest species in the UK but none whatsoever with mink. They should be trapped and shot and killed by whatever means possible in a concerted effort to get rid of them for once and for all.


As your LACS then I'm not going to argue with you...but your views just seem a little mixed. I suppose It's just me but I don't understand how people can pick and choose which animal you would like to save or kill. Rabbits and foxes are pests too and with exception to the Fox (which has its own long and complicated answer to wether its native or not) shouldn't be here. You've already stated that you don't give a monkeys how the mink are eradicated so why the hell bother yourself with how others are kept in check.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This was taken off LACS website







Considerable research into mink in the wild was been conducted by Dr John Birks of the Nature Conservancy Council (now English Nature). 'Mink does not behave like a species out of control. Undisturbed populations are remarkably stable, due to the animal's territorial behaviour, ... there is no continuing increase in numbers above that which the habitat can support. The whole system is perfectly self-regulating. The suggestion that mink hunting controls mink is laughable ... In five years one man trapped and shot 119 mink on a short stretch of Devon river: over the same period on the same river the Devon and Cornwall Minkhounds killed only four mink ... Besides being ineffective as a means of control mink hunting is another form of human entertainment that disturbs our fragile wetlands ... Inevitably, it puts further pressure on the beleaguered otter ... With so little to recommend it no wonder so few people regard hunting as a sensible way to control mink.' This opinion was shared by the Wildlife Trusts.


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> This was taken off LACS website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the same with most people that claim to be so called active members of these organisations....they talk out their arse...hence why i don't bother to argue with them.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

fenwomen keep your remarks to your self, its u that knows nothing about mink. cats kill millions of song birds every year, fact. cats s**t in other persons gardens fact. why does my partner do a lot of seed planting, then find cat shit in my soil? fact. cats kill many song birds, then only play with them, fact. as for the rude remarks you made about my spelling, i can spell, fact. you need to get real facts, not made up ones. you say its habitate loss, yes to a degree, about the loss of birds, cats kill about 63 million birds a year, fact. you are a joker, you tell me your cats only bring in the odd bird now and again, do you follow them around 24 hours a day? no you dont. how do you no what they kill? you dont, your just shouting your mouth off, fact. i would rather this island be covered in mink, than stinking moggies, fact. put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Nemesis027 said:


> As your LACS then I'm not going to argue with you...but your views just seem a little mixed. I suppose It's just me but I don't understand how people can pick and choose which animal you would like to save or kill. Rabbits and foxes are pests too and with exception to the Fox (which has its own long and complicated answer to wether its native or not) shouldn't be here. You've already stated that you don't give a monkeys how the mink are eradicated so why the hell bother yourself with how others are kept in check.


We need foxes as we've wiped out all the other large terrestrial predators :whip: So even if they're not native we need them to keep down rabbits, rats etc.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> fenwomen keep your remarks to your self, its u that knows nothing about mink. cats kill millions of song birds every year, fact. cats s**t in other persons gardens fact. why does my partner do a lot of seed planting, then find cat shit in my soil? fact. cats kill many song birds, then only play with them, fact. as for the rude remarks you made about my spelling, i can spell, fact. you need to get real facts, not made up ones. you say its habitate loss, yes to a degree, about the loss of birds, cats kill about 63 million birds a year, fact. you are a joker, you tell me your cats only bring in the odd bird now and again, do you follow them around 24 hours a day? no you dont. how do you no what they kill? you dont, your just shouting your mouth off, fact. i would rather this island be covered in mink, than stinking moggies, fact. put that in your pipe and smoke it.


Take a look at this as THIS IS FACT cats are not to blame for the decline in Songbirds
http://www.rspb.org.uk/advice/gardening/unwantedvisitors/cats/birddeclines.asp


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

have just read an article saying, if you keep mink as pets, it will stop other peoples cats from s**ting on your property. as the mink will attack the cat. god please get me 2 pairs of mink. any other persons with this problem, i have put an advertisment in the wanted section, for mink. hopefully will be getting some very soon. who ever started this thread, i take my hat off to you.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

gazz said:


> Polecats strong hold is Wales and have always been there.Polecat use to be found through out the UK so UK wildlife is adapted to such a species.
> BBC Wales - Nature - Species - Polecat


But I don't live in Wales. I live in England.




> Banks like this cover miles and miles of UK water ways.


only the bit near the lock is concrete, the rest of the man made canal was dug by hand originally and is not concreted. Nor are fen drains concreted. So I still don't know of any major stretches of concrete banks. It would be a massive undertaking, costing hundreds of millions of £££ to concrete even half of the banks on our waterways.






> That's down to the owner poulty owner is just as likly to get hit by a fox.And a fish famer by a otter it's down to the owners to protect there stock.Poulty and rainbow trout is't UK wildlife


 It is nigh impossible to protect against mink. It is fairly easy to protect against foxes. Generally speaking a pest species is defined as a pest because of it's ability to cause problems with livestock or humans and not for causing problems to other wildlife (apart from the ruddy duck or hedgepigs on remote scottish islands)




> That's your cats.There are meny,meny cats about the UK.Just coz your don't come across rare species to kill dosen't mean doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


 It may well happen. It probably does happen. However, it doesn't detract from the fact that cats are not the main cause of the decline in wild bird populations.


pquote]So yours don't run into rare species doesn't mean cat don't impacked UK wildlife they dne big problem is domestic cat hybridizing with the very few scottish wild cats left.[/quote]
cats may have a small impact on wildlife. I would be very interested to hear if you have any actual data about the percentage of Scottish wildcats which aren't pure.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

who ever wrote that article must keep cats them selves. it says in black and white, cats kill 55 million birds, this figure is much higher than this, as this is the figure that they no of.:whistling2: i do not hide the fact that i hate cats., if there was a lot less cats in the uk, then i would not have an issue with them.


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> We need foxes as we've wiped out all the other large terrestrial predators :whip: So even if they're not native we need them to keep down rabbits, rats etc.


Rats????


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> This was taken off LACS website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 The emphasis on the topic is not how cute and cuddly mik are, but the opposition to the hunting of mink with former otterhounds. It states clearly that hunting them with hounds is ineffective.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> fenwomen keep your remarks to your self, its u that knows nothing about mink. cats kill millions of song birds every year, fact. cats s**t in other persons gardens fact. why does my partner do a lot of seed planting, then find cat shit in my soil? fact. cats kill many song birds, then only play with them, fact. as for the rude remarks you made about my spelling, i can spell, fact. you need to get real facts, not made up ones. you say its habitate loss, yes to a degree, about the loss of birds, cats kill about 63 million birds a year, fact. you are a joker, you tell me your cats only bring in the odd bird now and again, do you follow them around 24 hours a day? no you dont. how do you no what they kill? you dont, your just shouting your mouth off, fact. i would rather this island be covered in mink, than stinking moggies, fact. put that in your pipe and smoke it.


 Can you please formulate a cohesive argument without the personal remarks and insults if you want your opinion to be regarded as anything other than ranting?
Please show me data to support your claims about the extent of predation by cats. I take it that you aren't aware that hedgepig poo looks exactly the same as cat poo? So there is good chance it isn't even cats doing it in the garden.
I'm always rather amused that cat haters seem to be able to find a cat turd every 6 inches in their garden, yet in my garden, with my own 12 cats, plus all the neighbour's cats, I rarely find a cat turd. 
I will be more inclined to respect your arguments if they could be conducted without the peurile rants and childish insults and if they were backed up with actual data.
p.s. I don't smoke, neither a pipe nor cigars.it's a filthy habit and makes people stink.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Nemesis027 said:


> Rats????


Aye foxes dont kill that many... but well every little helps!


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

why hunt mink? start hunting feral cats that destroy the bird population. fact i my self would go on a hunt then. never liked it before, hunting foxes, but feral cats yes!


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

i no the difference between hog shit and cat shit. u have no cat shit in ur garden because tom cats dont shit in there own garden, they mark there territory some where else. do hedgehogs dig holes to shit? do tom cats dig holes to shit? r u really that stupied?


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> Aye foxes dont kill that many... but well every little helps!


I wouldn't have thought they bother at all....the terrier men and their dogs manage to wipe out whole fields of the dirty things...now thats extermination


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> Can you please formulate a cohesive argument without the personal remarks and insults if you want your opinion to be regarded as anything other than ranting?
> Please show me data to support your claims about the extent of predation by cats. I take it that you aren't aware that hedgepig poo looks exactly the same as cat poo? So there is good chance it isn't even cats doing it in the garden.
> I'm always rather amused that cat haters seem to be able to find a cat turd every 6 inches in their garden, yet in my garden, with my own *12 cats*, plus all the neighbour's cats, *I rarely find a cat turd*.
> I will be more inclined to respect your arguments if they could be conducted without the peurile rants and childish insults and if they were backed up with actual data.
> p.s. I don't smoke, neither a pipe nor cigars.it's a filthy habit and makes people stink.


LMAO....its probably because your 18 dogs eat it all.


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> Unfortunately??? Are you mad?
> The best mink is a flipping dead one.
> I'm surprised you have 'never heard' of them around here. They are voracious predators and the fens have them in epidemic proportions. They destroy banks, kill our native water voles and also kill and destroy waterfowl nests. They are the scourge of poultry keepers in the fens and they are somewhere near the top of the worst pest species in this area. They are a pest and should be completely eradicated as far as I am concerned, and that's not something I say about any other so called pest species.


Mink scarfs for everyone!


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

nemisis wicked reply, respect.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> why hunt mink? start hunting feral cats that destroy the bird population. fact i my self would go on a hunt then. never liked it before, hunting foxes, but feral cats yes!


Feral cats are another problem caused by MAN. The way to eradicate them is by neutering as once you remove a colony another one moves in. I dont see why you think your opinion is the only one that matters...... you rant about things without having the corect knowledge to do so. Cats, feral or domestic keep down rats and mice.Farms and stables actually come to us to request feral cats to live on their property. People like you make me sick tbh. I have been dealing with cats probably for more years than you have been alive so I DO know the facts about them.Our Sanctuary backs on to a nature reserve and we have in excess of 25 loose resident cats. Do the nature reserve have a problem with them? Most definately NOT. They along with the RSPB say cats are not the problem for the decline in Songbirds so why must we keep having your opinion rammed down our throats? In fact dont bother to answer as it will be total rubbish anyway


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

I repeat my earlier comment about mink in this area which includes the fens.. i dont think they're doing any real damage.. All species mink prey on are doing exceptionally well. but i know in other places like gloucestershire they've nearly wiped out water voles and slimbridge used to have a secure enclosure to keep the mink out for a small population of voles to live in.


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> why hunt mink? start hunting feral cats that destroy the bird population. fact i my self would go on a hunt then. never liked it before, hunting foxes, but feral cats yes!


that would be amusing but only if its done with jack russells followed by mice on the backs of chickens.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

dont talk to me like that shell 195, i am 41 years old, who the hell do u think u r talkin to? as 4 your charity, close it down. make floor rugs out of the cats. as 4 the fact that u rent out cats 4 killing mice and rats, what a joke that is. set more cats free to kill birds. cats not only kill birds rabbits, chickens, ect. u like cats, i hate them, so if u dont like what i write dont read it. its an open forum.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

a nature reserve with wild cats running round, what a joke u people are. im glad it dont back on to my land, i shoot the first cat that walks on to my property. fact.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> a nature reserve with wild cats running round, what a joke u people are. im glad it dont back on to my land, i shoot the first cat that walks on to my property. fact.


You sir are an ignorant fool. Fact.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> a nature reserve with wild cats running round, what a joke u people are. im glad it dont back on to my land, i shoot the first cat that walks on to my property. fact.


 Just because you hate something doesn't mean you have to kill it.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

i am allowed to comment, it u dont like it dont read it., as 4 the toad bit, keep ur remarks to yourself.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> dont talk to me like that shell 195, i am 41 years old, who the hell do u think u r talkin to? as 4 your charity, close it down. make floor rugs out of the cats. as 4 the fact that u rent out cats 4 killing mice and rats, what a joke that is. set more cats free to kill birds. cats not only kill birds rabbits, chickens, ect. u like cats, i hate them, so if u dont like what i write dont read it. its an open forum.


Maybe someone should make a floor rug outa you?????? Just because u dont like something there is no need to be so rude about it. Just out of interest do u like foxes?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> i am allowed to comment, it u dont like it dont read it., as 4 the toad bit, *keep ur remarks to yourself*.


Why? you obviously aren't : victory:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

ipsilon said:


> Just because you hate something doesn't mean you have to kill it.



Completely agree with you. Cats are blamed for the decline in bird population, but you don't see the anti-cat brigade mentioning farming methods, pesticides etc which all kill our native wildlife on a MUCH larger scale.


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> i am allowed to comment, it u dont like it dont read it., as 4 the toad bit, keep ur remarks to yourself.



I'll keep my remarks to myself when you do the same. If you don't like what I'M saying, don't read it, hypocrite.


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

so its a no to the cat hunts then...I'll put away the miniature pinks for the mice then.


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*mink*

you can all say what u want, ive got hard skin, i can take it, cats are a problem in this country, they kill songbirds, then play with them, at least a mink kills it first. i will not change my mind, so there u go.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

bassy 1019 said:


> you can all say what u want, ive got hard skin, i can take it, cats are a problem in this country, they kill songbirds, then play with them, at least a mink kills it first. i will not change my mind, so there u go.


Youve got hard skin but u get offended by a pussy cats antics???


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Tea anyone?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> Tea anyone?


 
Would prefer the baileys in your siggy! :2thumb:


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Would prefer the baileys in your siggy! :2thumb:


Haha you may have to buy that yourself


----------



## Nemesis027 (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry off topic but found this while looking for mice in hunting jackets


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> Haha you may have to buy that yourself


Dammit!! :lol2:



Nemesis027 said:


> sorry off topic but found this while looking for mice in hunting jackets


 
Dear lord that's nasty!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bassy I will speak to you how I like just the way you do to others that dont agree with you. Our Sanctuary has already helped someone prosecute some moron that shot her cats. There are actually laws against this, in the real world that is NOT in your pretend world. While you act like a child who stamps their feet I will continue to talk to you like one: victory:


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

*cats*

dream on shell:Na_Na_Na_Na: in europe they sell coats bags ect all made of cat, next time i go i will buy, so they kill some more, lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

bassy 1019*cats*
dream on shell:Na_Na_Na_Na: in europe they sell coats bags ect all made of cat, next time i go i will buy, so they kill some more, lol:Na_Na_Na_Na: 


Bit crude and uncalled for dont u think. I'm no fan of cats but why should we shoot them or buy jackets made of them.People dont like dogs theirs loads of strays about should we shoot them or buy dog fur coats. What a stupid comment.:bash:


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> dream on shell:Na_Na_Na_Na: in europe they sell coats bags ect all made of cat, next time i go i will buy, so they kill some more, lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


But you would also be funding them killing different animals not just cats. Not that im againsed fur or anything.

EDIT: dorry this is going to cause a debate


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> dream on shell:Na_Na_Na_Na: in europe they sell coats bags ect all made of cat, next time i go i will buy, so they kill some more, lol:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
They actually run Therapy units for people like you. Poor little boy, maybe you should change your user name to Peter Pan


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

come week end im going hunting:2thumb: for pest species, will get permission from land owner.:lol2:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Are u delibratly trying to wind people up?


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

no r u? goin hunting wood pigeons, problem?


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I have no problem. I just asked a qeustion. You just seem to like reminding everyone that your t***


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> come week end im going hunting:2thumb: for pest species, will get permission from land owner.:lol2:


:gasp: You gonna shoot yourself thats not very bright is it?:whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I'm seriously sseriously fed up with this thread now.
I cannot belive you have sai don an open forum that you want to and would like to kill cats, beacuse you dont like them.
i dont like hedgehogs they scare me, but they are still invited in my garden. i dont liek pidegons, they wake me up every morning along with doves and so on, but flip me deal with it.
Cats will clean their mess up anyway, and if they dont, all you gotta do is
dig a hole with a spade... flip me you have officially wound me up. Maybe your friends with KENNY CHRISTOPHER GLENN - CAT ABUSER, Lawton, Oklahoma) ?


----------



## bassy 1019 (Sep 26, 2006)

dont take the p**s r u going to clear the cat shit up in my garden? no u ent, it stinks, disease ridden things 
i


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> dont take the p**s r u going to clear the cat shit up in my garden? no u ent, it stinks, disease ridden things
> i


im sorry i dont care if i get banned or or get an infraction..

but you sir are *SCUM*! seriously... i dont hate many people, but you are one of them, the scary thing is your the age of my dad yet act like a 15 year old chavvy scum ridden :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

bassy 1019 said:


> dont take the p**s r u going to clear the cat shit up in my garden? no u ent, it stinks, disease ridden things
> i


You are treading on VERY dangerous ground


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I would like to remind people that we do not advocate animal cruelty, we do not advocate killing domestic species, and anyone who went into the snake section to say "I like to kill snakes" would be considered a troll - this is a pet section and cats are pets. I would remind certain people that this is a forum for people who keep these animals as PETS.


----------

